# Prononciation du E suivi de deux consonnes (y compris une consonne double) : [e], [ɛ], [ə]



## D avid

Bonjour,

Comment faire pour déterminer l'accentuation d'une lettre non accentuée, le E en particulier :

terre = é ou è ?
vert = é ou è ?
elle = é ou è ?

S'il y a d'autres cas, ce qui m'interesse c'est l'accentuation, sans accent visible à l'écrit.

Merci pour votre attention

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Forero

Dans une même syllabe: _er_ = "èr"; _el_ = "èl":

terre = è
vert = è
elle = è


----------



## quinoa

e+consonne+consonne se prononce /è/ : escargot, perdu, veste, secte, antenne, segment, celte, belle, dilemme, sept, tresse, espace.

Il y a des exceptions avec les mots contenant em/en, issus de verbes tels que : emménager, emmêler, embarquer, ennui ou le em/en se prononce /an/ comme dans "le vent", ou temps, serpent, etc.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour moi comme pour quinoa, un e suivi de deux consonnes se prononce è.


----------



## tilt

Bienvenue sur les forums WR, D_avid.

Les différentes règles qui te sont données ici sont valables, dans l'ensemble, mais elles ont, comme presque toujours, des exceptions. Par exemple, le premier _e_ de _femme _se prononce comme un _a_, alors qu'il se prononce _è_ dans _flemme_. Certains mots commençant par _ex _acceptent les deux prononciations _éx _et _èx _(notamment ceux ou le _x_ est suivi d'un _c_, voir _exciter,_ _exception_) alors que d'autres se disent nécessairement _èx_ (_exiger_, _exercice_).

En cas de doute, la meilleure solution est encore de consulter un dictionnaire !


----------



## Maître Capello

Autre contre-exemple pour _e_ suivi d'une consonne double : _ressentir_ [ʁəsα̃tiʁ].


----------



## D avid

Pour le dictionnaire, c'est plus compliqué :

"La voyelle e se prononce comme é devant une double consonne suivie d'une voyelle" Larousse Pratique. © 2005 Editions Larousse.

J'ai appris la même règle à l'école primaire il me semble, mais j'ai vu de nombreux contre exemple, dans le XMLittré en ligne, des e avant des doubles consonnes se prononcent bien è :

terre : (tê-r')


La citation du Larousse et mes souvenirs de CM2 seraient bien une erreur alors ?

En tout cas, merci déjà de régler ça, c'était pour des histoires de rimes, valables ou pas, et je risquais de propager des bêtises


----------



## Katoussa

Bonjour bonjour !

Je réfléchis très intensément ces dernières semaines et je fais beaucoup de recherches afin de pouvoir collecter toutes les règles d'accentuation pour mes élèves.

Alors voilà, il s'agit du 'e' non accentué qui se prononce /e/ ou /ɛ/ que l'on trouve devant x, devant r, s ou l + consonne, et devant une consonne doublée.

Or, j'ai trouvé beaucoup d'occurence avec 'c' + consonne (toujours un 't' d'ailleurs), telles que: collection, respect, spectacle, électrique, mais je n'ai trouvé aucune règle expliquant ces exemples.

Quelqu'un à la rescousse ? Vous me soulageriez d'un grand poids !

Katoussa.


----------



## CapnPrep

Est-ce que tu veux savoir pourquoi on écrit ces mots sans accent, ou si on doit prononcer /e/ ou /ɛ/ dans ces cas ?


----------



## Katoussa

Je souhaiterais savoir pourquoi on ne met pas d'accent, je n'ai pas trouvé la règle !

Katoussa


----------



## atcheque

C'est ainsi la règle : *e + 2 consonnes* se prononce e ouvert (è)


----------



## Kallisti

Bonjour,
Je crois que c'est sans accent parce que la syllabe '' se separe'' é/lec/trique ; pas besoin d'accent comme la voix s'ouvre
de meme; res/pect
Mais:é/lè/ve, ci/né/ma
Dans ce cas le ''e'' a besoin d'accent car il n'est pas suivi d'une consonne dans la même syllabe.


----------



## CapnPrep

La règle de base est simple : pas d'accent sur ‹e› suivi de deux consonnes prononcées. Mais il y a quelques remarques et exceptions à faire.

Les remarques :

Les digraphes (‹ch›, ‹ph›, ‹th›, ‹gn›, ‹sh›) représentent une seule consonne prononcée. 
Les consonnes doublées représentent deux consonnes prononcées (donc pas d'accent). 
La lettre ‹x› représente deux consonnes prononcées (donc pas d'accent). 
La règle vaut pour ‹e› non nasal. (La question ne se pose pas pour ‹en›, ‹em› nasals, jamais accentués.) 
Et les exceptions :

Les groupes [consonne + l/r] (‹tr›, ‹fl›, ‹br›, ‹vr›, ‹gl›, ‹dr›, etc.) sont prononcés comme un bloc et on doit les compter comme une seule consonne. Il faut donc accentuer la voyelle selon sa prononciation : [e] _écrire_, _pétrole_ ; [ɛ] _zèbre_, _nèfle_ ; [ə] _secret_, _entreprise_. 
Dans les formes composées récentes, le premier élément garde son accent (et sa prononciation) même devant plusieurs consonnes : _déstructurer_ (mais _d*e*struction_), _préscolaire _(mais _pr*e*scrire_), _caméscope_, _téléspectateur_ (mais _tél*e*scope_). 
Comme d'habitude, les mots étrangers font souvent exception.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _e_ non accentué suivi de deux consonnes se prononce *généralement* [ɛ] ou [e] selon les régions, mais il y a de nombreuses exceptions, surtout avec une consonne double.

Le préfixe _re-_ se prononce [ʁə] :
_reblanchir
rebrousser
retrousser_
etc.

Les digrammes _en_ et _em_ se prononcent [ɑ̃], parfois [ɛ̃] :
_centre
membre
benzine_
etc.

Prononciations alternatives avec un schwa [ə] :
_pennon_ → [pənɔ̃] plutôt que [pɛnɔ̃] ou [penɔ̃], d'où l'orthographe alternative _penon
interpeller_ → [ɛ̃tɛʁpəle] plutôt que [ɛ̃tɛʁpɛle] ou [ɛ̃tɛʁpele], d'où l'orthographe alternative _interpeler_


----------



## Dunes

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il y a une règle générale (ou plusieurs règles) pour la prononciation du "e" devant une double consonne.

Par exemple : on prononce le "e" comme s'il était accentué dans "appellation", "interpellation", "interpeller", "attelle" mais pas dans "Montpellier"

Merci d'avance.

Dunes,


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

En principe le _*e*_ devant une consonne doublée se prononce /e/ en syllabe ouverte et /ɛ/ en syllabe fermée.
Ainsi, par exemple *celle *- syllabe fermée - se prononce :  \sɛl\
*jette *- syllabe fermée - se prononce :  \ʒɛt\

*appellation*, selon la façon de découper le mot, sera prononcé \a.pɛl.la.sjɔ̃\ ou \a.pe.la.sjɔ̃\.

Concernant la prononciation de *Montpellier *:


> Pour Jacques Bres, coordonnateur de l'ouvrage, la variation [montpeulier] [montpélier] s'explique de deux façons non exclusives l'une de l'autre. D'abord par des raisons de contact entre le français et l'occitan, Montpellier se prononçant [montpéyé] en occitan.
> 
> Le é occitan en syllabe médiane atone, devient régulièrement [eu] en français. La prononciation [montpeulier] correspond au français standard alors que [montpélier] est une trace en français régional de l'origine occitane du nom.
> 
> Par ailleurs, une règle orthographique veut que la lettre e s'écrive en français sans accent si elle est suivie d'une double consonne mais qu'elle soit prononcée [é], comme dans le mot cellier.
> 
> Il en ressort qu'il n'existe pas une seule bonne prononciation, mais que les deux variantes sont tout aussi correctes et qu'elles ont autant de légitimité l'une que l'autre.
> 
> Si, aujourd'hui, 90 % des gens prononcent [montpeulier] et 10 % [montpéllier], aucun linguiste ne peut prédire l'avenir. Stabilisation et début de reconquête de [montpélier] ou au contraire amenuisement, voire disparition de cette prononciation...
> 
> Langue française - CSA - Conseil supérieur de l’audiovisuel


----------



## Nawaq

toute petite correction, _interpeller_ se prononce */ɛ̃tɛʁpəle/*, comme Montpellier .


----------



## k@t

Si on l'écrit selon l'orthographe rectifiée, autrement dit avec un seul _*l*_, oui !
Avec l'orthographe traditionnelle (soit avec deux _*l*_) les trois prononciations sont correctes, celles en /e/ et /ɛ/ étant plus soutenues que celle en /ə/.


----------



## k@t

k@t said:


> *appellation*, selon la façon de découper le mot, sera prononcé \a.pɛl.la.sjɔ̃\ ou \a.pe.la.sjɔ̃\.


Hmmm, ça demande rectification : si en syllabe fermée et accentuée, le <e> sera ouvert, donc prononcé /ɛ/. En tout cas en français de France (il ne me semble pas que dans cette configuration cette lettre puisse être prononcée fermée en France métropolitaine, mais peut-être est-ce le cas dans certaines régions).
En syllabe non accentuée, que la prononciation soit géminée (la consonne est prononcée sur deux syllabes) ou non influe peu voire pas sur la prononciation du <e>, qui sera donc selon les locuteurs plus ou moins ouvert ou fermé.


----------



## quinoa

Suis du Sud-Ouest de la France et nous prononçons avec un /ɛ/ appellation et interpellation.


----------



## k@t

@quinoa, par curiosité, avec ou sans gémination ?


----------



## quinoa

sans gémination.


----------



## eshin

Pourquoi le premier «e» du mot « territoire » se prononce «é» et il se prononce «è» du mot «derrière» ?


----------



## Arzhela

La lettre "e" se prononce souvent "è" devant une consonne ou une double-consonne.
Mais il existe plusieurs accents en France et dans les pays francophones, qui font que les gens peuvent prononcer les mots différemment. De ce fait, il n'y a pas vraiment de norme.
cf : https://www.slecc.fr/sources-slecc/documents-peda/CE1/Grammaire_CE1/ortho_usage_lecons_CE1.pdf


----------



## ffred

Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais j'ai l'impression que malheureusement il n'y a pas de règle précise, il faut apprendre les mots... Par exemple, _terre_ et _terrier_ se prononcent comme "derrière", mais _terrain_, _terreux_, _terrasse_ etc. se prononcent comme "territoire"...
En cherchant sur internet je n'ai pas trouvé d'explication, à part les fameuses "exceptions"...


----------



## jekoh

Le document du message #24 est à prendre avec des pincettes vu qu'il indique _dessin _comme exemple de mot qui se prononcerait avec "è" (= [ɛ]) alors que les dictionnaires donnent plutôt la prononciation [e] avec [ɛ] comme variante :
DESSIN : Définition de DESSIN


> Prononc. et Orth.: [desɛ̃]. Var. [dɛs-] ds LITTRÉ et comme var. à côté de [des-] ds DUB. (1re var.) et ds WARN. 1968 (cf. des-).



Voir également les extraits sonores du Wiktionnaire qui sont presque tous en [e] : dessin — Wiktionnaire


Une explication pourrait être que le <e> de _territoire_ ou _dessin_ est en syllabe ouverte, alors que celui de _derrière _serait en syllabe fermée (le [r] faisant partie de la première syllabe).


----------



## Arzhela

Oui, je vais changer en effet. Je n'aurais pas dû dire "toujours" mais "souvent"...


----------



## OLN

Je ne pense pas non plus qu'il y ait de règle absolue ou d'exception à la règle concernant "territoire" et assimilés.
Le TLFi donne le choix [teʀitwa:ʀ], [tε-], Littré non (_tè-ri-toi-r')_ .
Idem pour terrier :  [tε ʀje], [te-] et pour Littré seulement _(tè-rié )_
ou pour serrure et ferrure  : [seʀy:ʀ], [sε-] et  [[fε ʀy:ʀ], [fe-] dans le TLF, alors que  Littré et le Robert en ligne (écouter la prononciation)  donnent _ (sè-ru-r') _et_ (fè-ru-r') _
.... et certainement des centaines de mots.

Donner le choix reflète l'usage.


----------



## Maître Capello

ffred said:


> Par exemple, _terre_ et _terrier_ se prononcent comme "derrière", mais _terrain_, _terreux_, _terrasse_ etc. se prononcent comme "territoire"...


Oui, sauf que moi je prononce *tous* ces mots avec [ɛ] et pas [e], y compris _dessin_. 



jekoh said:


> Le document du message #24 est à prendre avec des pincettes vu qu'il indique _dessin _comme exemple de mot qui se prononcerait avec "è" (= [ɛ]) alors que les dictionnaires donnent plutôt la prononciation [e] avec [ɛ] comme variante


Leur commentaire, recopié ci-dessous, est en effet bien péremptoire, tant pour la prononciation que pour la question de l'accent :


> Devant une consonne double, la lettre e se prononce « è » et ne prend jamais d’accent.


On notera toutefois que la prononciation standard au XIXe siècle était encore en [ɛ] comme indiqué par Littré (« dè-sin »).



jekoh said:


> Une explication pourrait être que le <e> de _territoire_ ou _dessin_ est en syllabe ouverte, alors que celui de _derrière _serait en syllabe fermée (le [r] faisant partie de la première syllabe).


Pour moi, la première syllabe est toujours ouverte ; les consonnes doubles font partie de la seconde. Malgré cela, je prononce toujours le _e_ ouvert [ɛ].

_territoire_ [tɛ.ʁi.twaʁ]
_derrière_ [dɛ.ʁjɛʁ]
_terrain_ [tɛ.ʁɛ̃]
_terreux_ [tɛ.ʁø]
_terrasse_ [tɛ.ʁas]
_dessin_ [dɛ.sɛ̃]


----------



## danielc

Votre prononciation domine au Canada. Je comprends que nos francophones de souche canadienne des régions atlantiques peuvent dire "é" là où moi et la majorité des Canadiens francophones disent "è".


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> Autre contre-exemple pour _e_ suivi d'une consonne double : _ressentir_ [ʁəsα̃tiʁ].


... ou "ressembler", "ressemeler" (idem).
Il y en a probablement d'autres.


----------



## Terio

C'est que ces mots suivent, en réalité, le modèle : re +, comme dans re+demander, re+faire, re+diriger. On a donc re+sembler et re+semeler. Un _s_ est ajouté, car sinon on lirait [z].


----------



## Bezoard

C'est vrai, malgré quelques exceptions comme resaler, resalir, resituer, resaisir où le "s" n'est pas prononcé [z] bien qu'il ne soit pas doublé. Je ne sais pas s'il y a des exceptions en "rese...".


----------

